# Insulating boiler?



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi all and help required.

I recently purchased via the forum a Rocket Giotto premium plus v1 and for the past week used it daily making on average 8 coffee's a day,i have had the machine plugged into the mains via a power meter and so far this week its used £11.26 in electric this is nearly double the running cost compared to the Silvia.

Has anyone insulated the boiler or the e61 pipe on a Rocket?

Will the brew pressure valve need adjusting after insulating the boiler?

Is it worth insulating the side panels?

Any advice on saving electricity on this model would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

How long are you leaving it on for each day? I have the same machine and I think my meter's currently reading about £5-6 per MONTH. It's probably being left on for 4-6 hrs a day with 2-3 drinks being made. Of course my meter might be wrong!

I'm interested in insulating the boiler too but haven't got round to it yet.


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

To achieve a constant result i switched the machine on at 8 am and off at 8 pm but think my cheap power meter maybe dodgy purchased through a well known auction site.Been surfing the net regarding insulation of a Giotto but not getting very far.



skenno said:


> How long are you leaving it on for each day? I have the same machine and I think my meter's currently reading about £5-6 per MONTH. It's probably being left on for 4-6 hrs a day with 2-3 drinks being made. Of course my meter might be wrong!
> 
> I'm interested in insulating the boiler too but haven't got round to it yet.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

£11 quid a week seems very wrong. Most calculations suggest that a machine like yours or mine, left on between say 9-5 would use less than 20p of power. So £1 a week or so.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

How much do you pay for a unit of electricity, redricks?


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Thought it was very high either I have set the plug in up wrong or their is something wrong with the machine will check the instructions for the power metre and run again tomorrow.

Thankou for the replys so far you have put my mind at ease.


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Well reset the power meter put in per kwh and from 8am to 8pm today making 7 drinks the power meter says the machine has used a massive 31.6 pence of electric,i still dont know what went wrong where but this is better.

Still considering insulating the boiler but would like to know the benefits/minuses first.Has anyone on the forum insulated their boiler and taken results?.


----------

